
The Dos, Don’ts, and Legalities of Employee Monitoring: The 101 FAQ - JoeCoo7
https://beebole.com/blog/employee-monitoring/
======
elena_brz
Working as a freelancer I've seen many types of requests from the customers or
employers, but I have to say I don't like working with customers that request
screen captures. It's stupid. I can be with my cellphone if I want to check
Facebook...To me time-tracking is fine, I do it for my invoicing, but the
other methods mentioned here sound like Big Brother.

------
vishnuks
Good read, thank you for sharing. About all types of tracking, GPS tracking is
a constitutional right violation. I mean, how come FBI needs a warrant to
track your car, and a boss doesn't...

